# Central highlands Qld feild pics



## raulph (Nov 10, 2009)

Here are a few pics of some snakes and other goodies that live around my house,all these where taken about a five min walk from were I live.
I'll post more later when the wet starts and the snakes become more active,there's a big scrub python that I want to get some pics of but I havn't seen it since the last wet hopefully it has a few more feet to it's length


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

wouldn't be to bad having black headed pythons and asper crawling around the place where you live. have you got any habitat shots?


----------



## ad (Nov 10, 2009)

Scrubbys and Blackheads? Very diverse, Where exactly are you?
I know of a guy up that way who gets boyds and frillys on his property. 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## raulph (Nov 10, 2009)

ad said:


> Scrubbys and Blackheads? Very diverse, Where exactly are you?
> I know of a guy up that way who gets boyds and frillys on his property.
> Cheers
> Adam


 I live near a town called rollestone and the country here goes from highland sandstone gouges with wet forest down to dry woodland and sand,the scrubbys here are python spilotus I think, because I have seen the odd one about twelve foot long,I call them scrubbys because thats where you mostly find them.
Dont know if I have the correct common name


----------



## raulph (Nov 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> wouldn't be to bad having black headed pythons and asper crawling around the place where you live. have you got any habitat shots?


 
Yes I do I'll post some soon


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 11, 2009)

wdingo said:


> I live near a town called rollestone and the country here goes from highland sandstone gouges with wet forest down to dry woodland and sand,the scrubbys here are python spilotus I think, because I have seen the odd one about twelve foot long,I call them scrubbys because thats where you mostly find them.
> Dont know if I have the correct common name


 
I'd say they're actually Coastal Carpets then mate, not actual Scrub Pythons.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice Wdingo,awesome colouration on the BHPs,as already mentioned,i wouldnt be surprised if their Carpets....The Asper looks as thou is grey,very nice..tHANX for the PM...MARK


----------



## Serpentes (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice Wdingo. Just so ya know, the scrub python is found from Townsville to Cape York. You'll have carpet pythons instead, and 12 foot is a very big one!


----------



## raulph (Nov 11, 2009)

Yer I looked through one of my books and thay are carpets ,I'll have to stop calling them scrubbys to stop any confusion and yes 12 foot is big I have only seen two that big ,one live in a wood heap near a bore but the heap got burnt in a fire and I haven't seen that one since and the other one I saw was on a track and was a bit to grumpy to get to close too.


----------



## Serpentes (Nov 11, 2009)

I should also add that you must live in a beautiful place, so close to Carnarvon and all! You're in the place where there are more species of snakes than anywhere else in Australia! Cool eh?


----------



## raulph (Nov 11, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> I should also add that you must live in a beautiful place, so close to Carnarvon and all! You're in the place where there are more species of snakes than anywhere else in Australia! Cool eh?


 
It is nice here,the Carnarvons are getting a bit to popular though,but then I dont really need to go to them as we have that type of country at the back of the station.
I do love all the reptiles here I've seen some really nice snakes and thay get pretty common during the wet,I love going for a drive at night after a storm to see whats about.


----------



## sarah_m (Nov 11, 2009)

One word............ JEALOUS!! 
I have been in our house 4 years and have only ever seen 2 skinks and 1 spotted marsh frog

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 12, 2009)

What a great part of the world you must live in. Love those BHP photos.


----------

